# Cats wont go to the toilet outside



## maxwellmollyfifi (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi, I have two cats. Molly is about 8 and was a rescue cat (she was kept in a kennel for maybe a year) and we have just got Fifi who is around 3 months old now.

My problem is that neither of them will go to the toilet outside. Molly has never really been one for going out, i think she was bullied by a boy cat and so is now scared, although she does go to the end of the garden a few times a day. Fifi has been going up to the end of the garden for around two weeks now (we haven't had her long so she hasnt been allowed out)

They both go outside for a walk and for some fresh air, but will come back inside to wee/poo. Molly has always gone to the toilet in the litter tray, and we assumed it was because she was just so used to it with her being so used to the kennel. Fifi on the other hand used to go outside to go to the toilet at her old house, and it just seems that she now goes in the litter tray because she can.

There is a cat flap that is always open and there is the back door that is usually open for them to go out when someone is in. So they know that they can go out, and they do. But they come back in to wee/poo!

Is there any way i can train them both to go in the garden?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

maxwellmollyfifi said:


> Hi, I have two cats. Molly is about 8 and was a rescue cat (she was kept in a kennel for maybe a year) and we have just got Fifi who is around 3 months old now.
> 
> My problem is that neither of them will go to the toilet outside. Molly has never really been one for going out, i think she was bullied by a boy cat and so is now scared, although she does go to the end of the garden a few times a day. Fifi has been going up to the end of the garden for around two weeks now (we haven't had her long so she hasnt been allowed out)
> 
> ...


Why do you want them to go in the garden? cats bury their dump. You will be forever and a day trying to find the dump to clean up. Also they could well go and dump in a neighbours garden. I much prefer my cats doing their ablutions in their litter tray.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Why do you want them to go in the garden? cats bury their dump. You will be forever and a day trying to find the dump to clean up. Also they could well go and dump in a neighbours garden. I much prefer my cats doing their ablutions in their litter tray.


I agree actually - it is also a good health indicator too as you can keep an eye on their poos and make sure they look as they should!!!

I have got so used to scooping litter trays that it doesn't really phase me now!


----------



## maxwellmollyfifi (Oct 15, 2008)

My cats that i had before always went outside, i guess thats just what i consdier normal now. Also it doesnt smell when its outside!!

I dont mind having it in the gargen, as its buried and therefor not causing me any problems.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

They'll eventually start going outside - can't get my 2 neuter moggys to use the litter trays these days so good thing i have a cat proof fenced garden  xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

maxwellmollyfifi said:


> My cats that i had before always went outside, i guess thats just what i consdier normal now. Also it doesnt smell when its outside!!
> 
> I dont mind having it in the gargen, as its buried and therefor not causing me any problems.


I guess it is what you are used to! Have you tried moving the litter trays outside or having a spare one outside to get them used to it?? They might start using the trays outside and then gradually go where you want them to.

I have one moggie who does jump out of the window to do a wee and literally flies back in again!!! She will use the litter tray for her poos though!


----------



## maxwellmollyfifi (Oct 15, 2008)

ill try with the litter tray outside, will have to try and make a little shelter for it so the litter doesnt get wet in the rain lol. just seems strange that fifi now will play outside, come in to wee/poo the return outside to play lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

maxwellmollyfifi said:


> ill try with the litter tray outside, will have to try and make a little shelter for it so the litter doesnt get wet in the rain lol. just seems strange that fifi now will play outside, come in to wee/poo the return outside to play lol


You could try a litter tray with a hood, let them use it inside so it has their scent and then move it outside. I did that once many moons ago with another moggie I had but they just used to sit inside it like a little house! Soon got the idea though!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

I enjoy looking after my garden and when weeding I don't wanna be uncovering some hidden cat dump ewwww


----------



## maxwellmollyfifi (Oct 15, 2008)

surly its good for your flowers lol


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

maxwellmollyfifi said:


> surly its good for your flowers lol


depends what you feed them i suppose lol xx i should think my moggys would kill flowers as all they'll eat is felix - but the ones that like proper meat it may not be so bad LOL xx

my mogs used to come in to pee and poop - they stopped after a while of their own accord lol xx


----------

